

Ask HN: 6 months runway, what to do? - Tichy

Should I look for contract work ASAP? There are so many projects that excite me at the moment, so many things to do. But I have no idea how to make money off them, certainly not within a short time frame of several months. Also, I tend to waste my time when trying to work from home alone. Wish I could find a way to stay focused.<p>I am not sure how difficult it is to find contract work where I live, as I have only moved here a year ago and haven't looked for work since. Guess I should try to find out. Problem is also that I used to be a Java contractor and I desperately want to do something else. I am not an expert in anything else yet. Guess I could live with developing Java for Android, though.<p>Oh yeah: at this point, I am not thinking about applying for YC. I would love to, but atm I am looking at simpler projects that don't seem YC worthy. Also, I have applied two or three times before, each time just with an idea. Next time I would like to at least have a demo and some proof of my capabilities.
======
mrphoebs
Hi tichy, let me play the devil's advocate and recommend that you get a job
ASAP. I know its soul crushing(most jobs) but it will take your mind off of
the money equation, and allow you to do good work on the side. If your cash-
flow is tight it puts a lot of stress on your work be it contracting, building
apps, starting a start-up. Since you are just starting out start doing these
things on the side and get your feet wet. Once you have a steady stream of
cash coming in and are sure that you can take a plunge you'll have the option
of quitting your job. However take care while choosing a job, if you do decide
to go that way. See that it leaves you with enough time to work on the side.
All the best.

~~~
Tichy
Thanks! I wish I could do it that way, but I was never able to work on the
side. I have lots of issues with sleep deprivation, to the point that I find
it difficult to manage a normal 8 hour workday. So if I had a normal job, most
likely I wouldn't get anything done on the side. I also have a girl-friend who
works and wants to spend time on the weekend, so I can not just code all
weekends.

Just now I was thinking maybe I should try a "normal" job, like working in a
cafe or something, for two days a week. I was always a bit sorry that I never
experienced a kind of more social work like that (though it pays a lot less
than software development).

